# New member



## Aisha Xafar (May 27, 2010)

Hey i am new member. I have recently given FSc part 2 board exams so now i m taking classes of MCAT. My life is mess being a pre medical student. I m so busy studying all the time that i cant do anything fun#dull its a dull life.


----------



## fairy12 (Feb 23, 2009)

this is not dull life..... *you* will face dull life after *your* admission. . .so i guess *you *should enjoy this time *and* continue *your *struggle too#happy
*
Mod Edit: next time your post gets deleted if you don't read the forum rules. Thanks.*


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

i think the first step would be to delete that avatar of miley cyrus...

Also, try find some extra time to spend with your friends and family, inshallah it will help


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

Aisha Xafar said:


> Hey i am new member. I have recently given FSc part 2 board exams so now i m taking classes of MCAT. My life is mess being a pre medical student. I m so busy studying all the time that i cant do anything fun#dull its a dull life.



hi,
well in my poor opinion its all about the person how he/she spent his/her life , usually a person feels his/her life is boring and dull ( as per said by you) when he/she have no perfect time table or in other words he/she have excess of something ( excess of study in your case) in his /her daily life activities ( excess of every thing is BAD#baffled) so tolerate the boring and dull life for certain time period to insure your good future or 
try to divide your time and have fun :happy:

BEST OF LUCK !


----------



## Amna Khalid (Apr 27, 2011)

hey everyone.... new member here, need ALOT of help in how to apply in medical colleges all over pakistan, preferably lahore and rawalpindi.... and need to know all the important dates for the admissions and entry tests.... 
wishing that i can find some help here!
regards....


----------



## hannia f (Feb 5, 2019)

Assalam-o-aliakum aisha can i have your gmail hangouts please..................i need help guide


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

if any medical students want a direct admission in the medical courses then join All Saints University College of Medicine is best option for you. They offer direct admissions without taking any medical entrance exam. For more details visit allsaintsu{dot}org.


----------

